# Vac packin dryed foods?



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

So, has anybody ever vac bagged dried stuff, say, macaroni an cheese, dryed soup mixes, rice dinners, powdered drink mix's, salt, sugar?

I would think it should keep longer then two years in good storage that way shouldn't it?

Would it help to then pack into buckets and flood them with say nitrogen or co2?

Lookin at ways to add to the shorter term foods that we normally use but wan't to last a bit longer.

Thanks for the help yall.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

We vaccum seal a lot of our dried fruits and berries. It rarely lasts more than a year since we eat it before the next harvest.  We've also done beans, which are now 2 years old, and this year I'm going dry some corn and vaccum pack it. 

Sugar and salt? I've never heard of that and I'm sure if it would make much difference. :dunno: My sugar and salt stores are in zip-lock bags and stuffed in 5 galllon buckets.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> So, has anybody ever vac bagged dried stuff, say, macaroni an cheese, dryed soup mixes, rice dinners, powdered drink mix's, salt, sugar?
> 
> I would think it should keep longer then two years in good storage that way shouldn't it?
> 
> ...


Ya don't need to vac pac dry goods, as such. Pour your dry goods in sealable (not zip lock bags!!!) containers such as \mason jars or 2 qt plastic juice jugs -- that's what we use -- and pop an 02 absorber in and promptly seal. It will create its own vacuum. Dry goods, even powdered milk and brown rice will last for years in a dark, cool environment.

I prefer the juice jugs to 5 gallon buckets because it's easier to consume and rotate 2 quarts of various dry goods than it is to consume and rotate 5 gallons of various dry goods. Easier to store, too.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

We've been vacuum sealing sugar and salt, even spices like pepper and cinnamon, for long term storage. Also done hot cocoa mix, powdered milk, instant coffee. 

We ran short of rolls of the bag material, and when we went to buy more we were shocked at how much the price has gone up! More of it is now going into white plastic buckets from the bakery. We just try to keep them where it's dark and cool.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

gypsysue, I don't know if you buy fruit juice (we've been saving the jugs for years), but the semi-rectangular jugs really do make great storage containers. They nest well, they are about the right size (2 qt) and with 02 absorbers, they store dry goods for years. When you open them, they suck air just like opening a can of Campbells Soup. They are clear, so ya should store them in a dark area. No need or the extra expense of mylar bags if you use the 02 absorbers. They are on sale right now for $13.95 per pack of 50.


----------

